# Stena Line Motorhome fares to and from N Ireland



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

A bit of good news in an email from Stena Line today.

Motorhomes pay small car prices.

What’s the deal?
Prices from only £89* single motorhome + driver
Travel from Belfast to Cairnryan or Liverpool

Motorhomes pay the same price as a small car when you travel on the sailings below

Motorhomes are charged the Economy car fare
Valid for travel up to 5 January 2013 

Belfast – Cairnryan 19:30 Fri – Mon NEW
All sailings Tue – Thu

Belfast – Liverpool 10:30 Sat & Sun

Cairnryan – Belfast 07:30 & 11:30 Fri – Mon NEW
All sailings Tue – Thu

Liverpool – Belfast 10:30 Sat & Sun


----------

